# Spinning reel



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

My girl got me a 12' Tica UEHA for my birthday  which was Monday. I am siked to get out and cast it. I am wondering if you guys could recomend a good "Distance Casting" spinning reel to match to this new rod. I have a Shimano Stradic on my 10'6" rod and I like it but I want to see what you guys think. I have been toying with the idea of getting a "bait runner" type reel, but that is not definate. I would be using Mono around 17# test.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OldBay,

There two reels that I'd recommend 1) Daiwa Emblem X 6000 T 
2) Shimano Baitrunner 6500. I think that the Emblem is a nice reel that is for pure distance. The Shimano is nice also, but it includes a baitrunner feature that is very nice.

The Emblem will run about $120. The Shimano will run about $99. 
Here is the cheapest place that I've found to get the Shimano http://www.srmo.com

There are more reels out there, but they will cost you more.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Old Bay,

Do your homework for the distances you will be fishing. Match line size/capacity to your target fish and fishing location and then choose wisely. Example: For Red Drum and big Striper, 300 yds of 20lb is needed from certain locations, on others, 200yds may suffice. Only you would know. Buy enough reel to cover the "zone"! You do not want to be short! Aero has provided two excellent choices. I have the Emblem 5500 XT (sweet reel) but, for the price, I wish I had picked the 6000 (320 vice 290 on line capacity) every litle bit helps. Have fun!

Macman


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Aero and Mac, I like the tall spool on the emblem. Is there any way that you are aware of to convert this reel to a bait runner type, or add this feature? That would be sweet. I have plenty of time to do my HomeWork. I saw on one website the the emblem X is "Compatible with Bite 'n' Run drag knob. " Could it be this simple to make the Emblem a baitrunner?? Thanks.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OldBay,

Your question far exceeds my knowledge and experience. But, if you really want the baitrunner feature get a Thunnus (Mark Edward can cast one over 700 feet) or a 6500B. I have seen both reels cast a very long way. Actually the 6500B is cheaper than the Emblem.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Oldbay,

You used the 6000T with the bait runner feature last Saturday at practice. I will bring it again this week. Here are few shots of Neil in action on the beach. 

Shockleader Knot and Action poses


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i have a couple 5600L penn liveliners.. they have different spools than other penns. they are designed for distance. i have about 150yds of 20# mono and over 200yds of 20# power pro. they will cast a long way and hold a good sized fish. i get to where i want to be but i'm not the caster a lot of people on this board are. ask mark, he may have tried these out. if you were at the nationals , he's a pretty good country caster with a spinning reel.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

oldbay if you're looking for the freespool feature go with a baitrunner "b"model i have 2 and i never feel undermatched when i'm out fishing wiht them.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys, I am going to have to get my hands around the shimano baitrunner to see how it feels. I really did like the feel of the Diawa Emblem that James let me use last weekend. With the baitrunner function on that and the tall spool, it seems hard to beat. Thanks for the input.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OldBay,

If you feel the need for greater line capacity there is The Big Bait Runner http://www.carpfishingonline.com/reels/shimano_big_baitrunner.htm


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Oldbay,

Here is picture of the Emblem baitrunner adapter. When you lift the center bar it puts the reel in freespool.


----------

